# Small-scale biodiesel production in Group R



## code2driver (Feb 23, 2010)

If there is a thread on this, please direct me.

Has anyone come up with a way of dealing with small-scale biodiesel production in homes?  I define small-scale as less than 100 gal. batches [typical reaction vessel being a modified water heater, typically in garages].  This jurisdiction is a fairly large [Pop. 180,000] midwestern city, so in older residential districts, houses within 20' of each other and garages right up to property lines.

Issues:

1. Methanol storage.  Methanol is a Class IB flammable liquid, so 120 gal. MAQ [240 with approved storage]; 30 gal. in open use.  Permit quantity of Class IB liquid is 5 gal.

2. Modified water heater and electric installation not by electrician (just search "biodiesel" on YouTube for nightmarish installations)  [Mechanical and Electric Codes].

3. Methanol fumes are toxic and most garages do not have the required mechanical ventilation.

4. Sodium methoxide is a toxic material, with LD50 of 2037 mg/Kg.

Actually, those are only some of the issues, but I think the thorniest ones.

I know that out west they have put some guidelines together on a state level, but I infer that most of the production is taking place in more-or-less rural areas and not in relatively densely populated cities.


----------



## cda (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Small-scale biodiesel production in Group R

can you regulate it by zoning codes????

Is it for personal use???

http://pubs.cas.psu.edu/FreePubs/pdfs/agrs103.pdf

kind of like making moonshine, some states allow a bathub full


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Small-scale biodiesel production in Group R

States will get concerned when the amount of tax dollars lost gets their attention or enough houses are destroyed by Rube Goldberg installations


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Small-scale biodiesel production in Group R

Code 2:

Out of work but give me a call next week; we are working on a zoning ordinance and as for now if discovered we use the rental housing, mechanical, electrical and fire code to deal with hazard mitigation.  This is also an item on our agenda for MFIS and the SFMO for a statewide directive and another unfunded mandate :lol:

Nice to see you at the conference and stay safe over there.  BTW...there was a topic on the old BB at ICC and someone here or the author of it can probably help with a direct link.


----------



## code2driver (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Small-scale biodiesel production in Group R

It looks like we are going to use section 3405.3.5.2 (IFC-06) to prohibit it in Group R occupancies, and Zoning Department considers biodiesel production to be an industrial process (no matter the size) so they will be able to ban it from districts not zoned Industrial.

The trick is finding them.  Maybe stake out the chinese restaurant and follow the grease truck (!?)


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Small-scale biodiesel production in Group R


```
3405.3.5.2 Occupancy quantity limits. The following limits for quantities of flammable and combustible liquids used, dispensed or mixed based on occupancy classification shall not be exceeded.Group R occupancies: Quantities in Group R occupancies shall not exceed that necessary for maintenance purposes and operation of equipment, and shall not exceed quantities set forth in Table
```

Based upon that, can I even make my cherries joubilee at home?


----------



## brudgers (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Small-scale biodiesel production in Group R

At least they're not making meth.

Would you allow someone to keep 100 gallons of gasoline at a group R occupancy?


----------



## code2driver (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Small-scale biodiesel production in Group R

Not in the City, typically, unless they were operating that much equipment.


----------



## code2driver (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Small-scale biodiesel production in Group R

Brudgers,

I admit that that clause gives the fire code official an awful lot of leeway!  It comes down to picking your battles, as it always does.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Small-scale biodiesel production in Group R



			
				code2driver said:
			
		

> Not in the City, typically, unless they were operating that much equipment.


A pickup, a boat and an SUV could easily be close to 100 gallons in a three car garage.

Throw in riding mower, ATV, and seadoo just to make sure.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Small-scale biodiesel production in Group R



			
				code2driver said:
			
		

> Brudgers,I admit that that clause gives the fire code official an awful lot of leeway!  It comes down to picking your battles, as it always does.


I'm not suggesting it's a bad idea to attempt to stop homebrew biodiesel in moderately dense residential areas.

I am suggesting that using the volume of materials to prohibit it may be subject to a plausible counter argument.


----------



## peach (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: Small-scale biodiesel production in Group R

anyone else think this doesn't sound like a good idea?


----------



## beach (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Small-scale biodiesel production in Group R



> A pickup, a boat and an SUV could easily be close to 100 gallons in a three car garage. Throw in riding mower, ATV, and seadoo just to make sure.


That's fine as long as it's in the fuel tank of the vehicle: 2006 IFC 105.6.16 "An operational permit is required: .....a permit is not required for the following:

2.1. The storage or use of Class I liquids in the fuel tank of a motor vehicle, aircraft, motorboat, mobile power plant or mobile heating plant, unless such storage, in the opinion of the code official, would cause an unsafe condition."

Typically, biodiesel is produced using fairly large quantities of Methanol stored in 30 or 55 gallon drums, the bi-product of biodeisel manufacturing is Sodium Methoxide, which is a corrosive that causes severe burns on contact and lung edema on inhalation. So, when Billybob next door starts making biodiesel, what's he going to do with his Sodium Methoxide bi-product? I highly doubt he'll go to the expense of disposing of it properly..... I'm sure you hazmat gurus will chime in...


----------

